# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  [Pygame] Demande d'aide pour coder un jeu

## Andromedx

Bonjour !

Actuellement en Terminale S, j'ai un projet  faire dans le cadre de la spcialit ISN. Avec un ami, nous avons dcid de programmer un petit jeu de plateforme en utilisant l'interface graphique Pygame.

Cependant, tant totalement dbutants, nous rencontrons quelques difficults. Pour ma part, je ne trouve pas comment faire pour placer une plateforme, et  ensuite faire en sorte qu'elle ne soit pas traversable et que le personnage s'arrte dessus. Mon binme, lui, galre  mettre en place le saut.

Je vous demande donc, s'il vous plait, de nous aider  passer ces tapes pour que nous puissions continuer.

Voil notre minuscule bout de code :

import pygame

from pygame.locals import *

import math, sys

pygame.init()

#Ouverture de la fenêtre Pygame + fond

fenetre = pygame.display.set_mode((1024, 819))

fond = pygame.image.load("background.jpg").convert()

fenetre.blit(fond, (0,0))

#Personnage

class Perso():

___def __init__(self):

_self.img=pygame.image.load("perso.png").convert_alpha()

_self.position_perso = self.img.get_rect()

pygame.key.set_repeat(400, 30) #Déplacement continu

continuer = 1

perso=Perso()

while continuer:

____for event in pygame.event.get():

if event.type == QUIT:

____________continuer = 0

if event.type == KEYDOWN:

if event.key == K_RIGHT:

___________perso.position_perso = perso.position_perso.move(2,0)

_______if event.key == K_LEFT:

___________perso.position_perso = perso.position_perso.move(-2,0)

_______if event.key == K_BACKSPACE:

___________perso.position_perso =perso.position_perso.move(6, -3)

#Raffraichissement

fenetre.blit(fond,(0,0))

fenetre.blit(perso.img, perso.position_perso)

pygame.display.flip()

Et voici les images du fond, du perso et des plateformes : http://hpics.li/7d00462 + http://hpics.li/2535138 + http://hpics.li/d1d226c (la plateforme n'a pas encore t redimensionne)
Merci.

----------


## TimDark

Salut,
Je suis galement en terminal S sp. ISN, et je fait galement u jeu avec python et pygame pour mon projet final !

Je sais pas si tu as avanc entre temps mais j'ai rflchie  ton problme de plateforme:

Voil un classe qui permet de crer des plateformes:


```

```

Aprs tu te dbrouille pour que les plateformes se cres au moment dsir, tu peux faire cela pour tester:


```

```

Code que tu met dans la boucle for des vnements, et qui va te gnrer une plateforme au coordonnes du perso.

Pour l'affichage je te propose:


```

```

Maintenant pour tester si le personnage rentre en contacte d'une plateforme, utilise les .Rect.
Tu peux modifier la liste pour qu'en plus des coordonnes il y ai les .Rect des plateformes correspondantes, ainsi tu compare la position des plateformes et du personnage.

Voil, bonne chance pour votre projet  :;): 

PS: Je rflchie au saut du personnage, je vous dits si je trouve quelque chose de concluant.

PS2:  ::tagcode::  (bouton [#]) la prochaine fois, c'est plus lisible !

----------

